# quick release clamps for hegner



## johnny5 (18 May 2017)

Question from a newbie

can you use the quick release clamp on the lower arm of the Hegner multicut 2 ?

regards
john


----------



## Anthraquinone (18 May 2017)

Why not ask Hegner. They have always been very helpful when I have rung then

AQ


----------



## Claymore (18 May 2017)

........


----------



## johnny5 (19 May 2017)

Claymore":2a2kv3zi said:


> John, why do you want a quick release on the bottom blade clamp? I have one on the top clamp on my Axminster saw (Hegner clone) and just the normal clamp on the bottom, If I want to pass the blade through a hole in some wood I just release the top quick clamp and pass the blade through then clamp again so no need to remove the blade from the bottom clamp. I think that most Hegner users do the same so just wondered why you want 2 quick clamps?.



The reason i ask is , i bought a hegner this week off eBay, it came with two quick release clamps and i want to try it out when my 110v transformer arrives today.
i have ordered clock key and clamps but will have to wait another day before i can try out the machine too see if it works.
just wanted to try out the machine as i do not know if it works yet ?


----------



## johnny5 (19 May 2017)

Anthraquinone":2vybgz2f said:


> Why not ask Hegner. They have always been very helpful when I have rung then
> 
> AQ


i will do this morning when they are open. i only ask to save me ringing if someone else has asked the same question before.


----------



## Claymore (19 May 2017)

.........


----------



## johnny5 (20 May 2017)

Claymore":733nzy2f said:


> johnny5":733nzy2f said:
> 
> 
> > Claymore":733nzy2f said:
> ...


Thanks,

Saw works fine, however
needed new bellows, new tensioning spring, and to cut straight you have to angle the wood about 15 degrees to get a straight cut ?? Any ideas please
Already found out the quick release clamp does not need too much pressure, snapped 5 blades on tightening 
Lots to learn


----------



## AES (20 May 2017)

Glad the Hegner is OK, and you can get the spares (an advantage with Hegner, though I understand the prices are horrendous).

Re your, QUOTE: and to cut straight you have to angle the wood about 15 degrees to get a straight cut ?? Any ideas please UNQUOTE:

This is absolutely normal John, and although the actual amount of "angle off square" will vary between blades (even blades with the same size number, TPI, and tooth design from the same packet) they ALL do it to a certain extent. It's one of the reasons why it's no good trying to use a fence, and no scroll saw is fitted with them.

When you first start off it seems a bit weird but you soon compensate for it almost without any thought.

The reason is the manufacturing process used for the blades themselves. Mike Goode has a good article on this (and other things useful to beginners) on his web site, link:

www mikesworkshop dot com

HTH

AES


----------



## Anthraquinone (21 May 2017)

AES":hnclxk3x said:


> This is absolutely normal John, and although the actual amount of "angle off square" will vary between blades (even blades with the same size number, TPI, and tooth design from the same packet) they ALL do it to a certain extent. It's one of the reasons why it's no good trying to use a fence, and no scroll saw is fitted with them.
> 
> When you first start off it seems a bit weird but you soon compensate for it almost without any thought.
> 
> AES



I am relatively new to scrolling and did not know the reason for this behaviour. Thanks for the info.

AQ


----------



## AES (21 May 2017)

No problem mate. We all start off from scratch.

AES


----------

